# OMG please help



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have an 80 gallon tank with africans plecos and bichirs. africans ae nose up out of water plecos and africans ae dying. only thing i did different is i added watr hyacinth to my tank. parameters are perfects


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Water hyacynths out IMMEDIATELY. 50% water change....watch your temperature is constant - warmer better than colder. And a pump with a couple of air stones if possible to increase oxygenation.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Water hyacynths out IMMEDIATELY. 50% water change....watch your temperature is constant - warmer better than colder. And a pump with a couple of air stones if possible to increase oxygenation.


And don't forget to buffer your water if you typically do (to match PH at least). I hope things turn out well, Brit.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

hyacinth bad?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

From the sounds of it, the hyacinth may have had some toxins on it (maybe pesticides) that caused your plecos and africans to gasp.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear Brit. Must be stressful.

Mmmm. I have half of my albino LF BNP breeding tank covered with hyacinth. The hyacinth may have introduced something?

I would definitely add air stone right the way. I did not used to like airstone but now have that in just about every tank I have.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i took the plants out I did like a 70% water change and added prazi pro. right now they are acting normal I guess (not at the top of the tank) but i guess only time will tell. I lost 1 L200, male white top afra of a breeding pair I just bought, 1 variblichromis moori, and a female obliqueden zebra... Ill take stock and see what else is missing from the tank in a little while.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your losses, Brit. I hope your quick action staves off any more losses.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

they are back to the top of the tank again, I have done water changes and added air stones, praipro, stability, and taken out the smallest of the fish and put them in my fry tank. Not sure what else to do, but I definitely dont see much sleep happening tonight...again....


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you able to move some to another tank and watch their behavior there? To see if its the same or better


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> i took the plants out I did like a 70% water change and added prazi pro. right now they are acting normal I guess (not at the top of the tank) but i guess only time will tell. I lost 1 L200, male white top afra of a breeding pair I just bought, 1 variblichromis moori, and a female obliqueden zebra... Ill take stock and see what else is missing from the tank in a little while.


Sorry to hear about your problems but I wouldn't have added the prazi pro. It sure looks like its something, likely a chemical that got introduced by the water hyacinth and if that's the case, then the treatment would be water changes and charcoal in your filters to help absorb chemicals. Just my opinion but hte prazi pro addition might just end up stressing your fish out more than it would do good. Again, just my opinion


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you must have introduce something along with the water hyacinth. I will do the water changes everyday once a day. Keep extra current on surface to further more O2 in the tank. I would not add melafix as it will reduce O2 in your tank.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

No meds!!!! Just clean water, and plenty of oxygen. Too quick to add medication, IMO. They don't need it at this point.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with joseph on adding the carbon as well (on top of what Charles and Shelly mentioned above).

I hope they get back to normal soon.
Keep an eye on the pH as well. There might be fluctuation if you are going to do daily water changes.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your answers and advice, they seem to be back to normal. Back to begging for food and splashing you as you walk by. Hopefully there are no more loses. so far
2 variablechromis moori
1 obliqueden zebra
1 afra hara
1 L200
1 senegal bichir
1 juvy peacock of some sort


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good to hear Brit they are back to normal.


----------

